# Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!



## Sailfisch (23. Dezember 2007)

*Malediven Dezember 2007: Ende gut, Alles gut!​*
Bekanntermaßen sind aller guten Dinge drei. Demnach hätten wir nach unserem letzten Trip auf die Malediven im Dezember 2006 eigentlich ein neues Ziel suchen müssen – eigentlich. Die traumhaften Bedingungen, welche die Malediven dem begeisterten Light-Tackle-Fischer bieten, haben uns jedoch nicht lange zweifeln lassen. So hieß auch im Jahre 2007 unser Reiseziel: Malediven. Obschon das Wetter im letzten Jahr nicht immer das Beste war, haben wir uns erneut für den Dezember entschieden. So buchten wir über Martin Joswig (www.fischen24.de) die Mas Hibaru für den Zeitraum vom 5. – 20. Dezember.
Wir, das ist das derweil eingespielte Team Robert (Dorschrobby), Andreas (Big White) und ich, Kai, alias Sailfisch.






_Von links: Andreas, Kai und Robert, jeweils mit GT_​
Je näher der Termin der Abreise rückt, je intensiver nimmt der E-Mailverkehr zu, indem wir das Material abstimmen. Aber auch mit Kollegen wird enger Kontakt gehalten, um auch von deren Wissen und Erfahrungen zu profitieren. Insbesondere Jürgen Oeder und Joachim Volz lassen mich an ihrem reichen Erfahrungsschatz teilhaben und geben mir den einen oder anderen guten Tipp, für die ich mich auch an dieser Stelle nochmals bedanken möchte.
Zuvörderst ist dabei die Kunst des Popperbaus zu nennen, in die mich Jürgen und Joachim eingeweiht haben. Nach ihren Modellen entwickele ich zusammen mit meinem Nachbarn, Nils Franke, einem mit einer Engelsgeduld ausgestatteten Modellbauer, zwei eigene Popper-Serien. Die Modelle unterscheiden sich von den herkömmlichen Poppern durch ihre spitze Kopfform, was dazu führt, dass sie weniger zum „splashen“ geeignet sind als die „normalen“ Modelle. Dafür gleiten diese Art der Popper sanft über das Wasser und sorgen mit ihrem breiten Ende für einen ordentlichen „Gleitstrahl“. Jürgen hat die von Joachim gebaute Serie auf JV-Slider getauft – eine passende Bezeichnung. Wie kleine Jachten sliden die Selbstbauten über das Wasser, wobei sie mindestens genauso fängig sind wie die handelsüblichen Popper, jedoch auf Grund ihrer Spitze weniger Energie beim Einkurbeln benötigen.

Es waren dann auch Jürgen und Joachim, welche erste leichte Bauchschmerzen in Bezug auf die anstehende Reise bei mir auslösten. Beide wollten vor uns im Oktober auf die Mas Hibaru, welche im Sommer umgebaut werden sollte. Mohamed, der Eigner, hatte immer wieder bekräftigt, dass alles fertig sei. Bei ihrer Ankunft auf den Malediven werden Jürgen und Joachim eines besseren belehrt. 2 Tage im Hotel, 2 weitere Chaostage auf der Mas Hibaru bevor noch einige brauchbare Tage auf dem großen Schwesterschiff, der Kandi Hibaru, verbracht werden können. Jürgen versichert mir immer wieder, dass er davon ausgeht, die Mas Hibaru sei während unserer Reise einsatzbereit. Auch Mohamed versichert uns via E-Mail die Einsatzbereitschaft. „Die Worte hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube!“
Als schließlich kurz vor unserer Abreise Stephan Kreupel berichtet, dass auch er Probleme mit dem von ihm bestellten Boot hatte und daher 5 Tage auf der Kandi Hibaru zugebracht hat, wird mein Vertrauen weiterhin stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. 
Aber: Gebucht ist gebucht, am 5. Dezember starten wir von Frankfurt gen Male. Am Morgen des 6. Dezember kommen wir dort an. Premiere, die Mas Hibaru erwartet uns bereits im Hafen des Flughafens. Skipper Ibrahim freut sich uns wiederzusehen, schließlich sind wir ja langsam aber sicher Stammgäste. Die mitgebrachten T-Shirts mit Bildern der Crew aus dem letzten Jahr kommen gut an, gleiches gilt für die ausgedruckten Bilder, welche umgehend im überarbeiteten Innenraum der Mas Hibaru angebracht werden. 
Den ersten Tag verbringen wir wetterbedingt im Hafen von Male. Am kommenden Tag starten wir zu unserer Überfahrt in das Heimattoll unserer Crew, das Lhaviyani-Atoll. Ibrahim war zunächst skeptisch, ob wir die Überfahrt riskieren sollen. Schließlich meint er aber, wer weiß denn schon wie das Wetter morgen wird, und startet durch. Der Seegang hat es durchaus in sich. Bei der Überfahrt kann ich einen Hound Needlfish fangen, welcher mit 4,3 kg gar nicht mal der kleinste ist. Gebissen hat er auf unsere Allzweckwaffe, einen blau/weißen Ilander. Robert und Andreas landen bei der Überfahrt jeweils einen Bonito.





_Der erste „Kunde“, ein Hound Needlfish._​
Am kommenden Morgen sind die Palmen so krumm, dass uns schnell klar wird: An Fischen ist heute nicht zu denken. Sollte sich etwa unsere wettertechnische Pechsträhne aus dem letzten Jahr fortsetzen? Egal, wir nutzen die Zeit und bauen das gesamte Tackle auf und justieren die Rollen.





_Der Gesamtwert unserer Ausrüstung sollte dem Wert eines Kleinwagens entsprechen._​
Als ich am darauffolgenden Tag wach werde höre ich das „Anlassgeräusch“ der Maschine, sie startet aber nicht. Der Anlasser rödelt und rödelt, die Maschine indessen nicht an. Kurz geduscht und eingecremt, dann geht es nach oben. Der Gesichtsausdruck des Skippers lässt nichts Gutes vermuten. Gleichwohl versichert mir Ibrahim: „In zwanzig Minuten ist alles ok!“ Nur die Batterie müsse aufgeladen werden. Auch wenn ich von Technik nun wirklich gar nichts verstehe, so beschleichen mich ernstliche Zweifel, ob es überhaupt an der Batterie liegt. Robert und Andreas – beide insoweit etwas bewanderter – teilen meine Zweifel als sie an Deck kommen. Mehrer Versuche des Starts scheitern. Gegen 13 Uhr mache ich Ibrahim klar, dass etwas geschehen muss. Schließlich machen wir eine Tour mit dem kleinen Schwesterboot, der Hibaru I. 





_Die Hibaru I._​
Auf den kritischen Zustand dieses Bootes hat Stephan Kreupel in seinem Bericht zu Recht hingewiesen. Eine längere Tour mit diesem Boot ist kaum möglich. Die Crew gibt sich aber große Mühe. Schließlich treffen wir auf die Thunfischfängerboote des Atolls. Vereinzelt sehen wir auch springende Yellwofins, bis zu einem geschätzten Gewicht von 30 kg. Bisse bleiben aber aus. Als wir nach 3 Stunden wieder in Kurendhoo, dem Heimathafen beider Boote, festmachen, müssen wir feststellen, dass es der Crew der Mas Hibaru immer noch nicht gelungen ist den Motor zum laufen zu bringen. Wir machen Ibrahim klar, dass es so nicht weitergehen kann. Schließlich telefoniert dieser mit Mohamed, dem Eigner, welcher zusichert, die Kandi Hibaru, welche derweil noch in Male liegt, zu schicken. Ibrahim hofft immer noch den Motor in Gang zu bekommen. Ein Neuladen der Batterie über Nacht soll den gewünschten Erfolg bringen. Am nächsten Morgen rödelt der Motor nach wie vor ohne anzuspringen. Entgegen meiner Erwartungen kommt am Abend die Kandi Hibaru in Kurendhoo an. Ich bin erleichtert.  





_Die Kandi Hibaru_​ 
Am kommenden Morgen wechseln wir über. Die Mentalität der „Südländer“ treibt uns schier in den Wahnsinn. Obschon allen bekannt war, dass wir überwechseln werden, beginnt die Crew der Kandi Hibaru gegen 7 Uhr mit der Reinigung. Wir sind kurz vor der Explosion. Es hätte nicht mehr viel bedurft und ich hätte einen Tobsuchtsanfall bekommen. Bringt aber alles nichts, daher ruhig Blut. Die Sachen werden verstaut, die Kabinen bezogen. Gegen 9 Uhr laufen wir aus, um dem nachzugehen, weshalb wir auf den Malediven sind, unserem Hobby – Fischen.
Die Trollingvoraussetzungen auf der Kandi Hibaru sind eher spärlich. Nur 4 Rohre, obwohl das Boot deutlich breiter ist als die Mas Hibaru. Zudem sind die Rohre sehr eng nebeneinander angebracht. 
Die Ruten werden ausgebracht. Wir haben den Hafen kaum verlassen, da meldet sich die äußerst rechte Rute. Ein Sailfish hat mit dem geschleppten Ilander kurzen Prozess gemacht und legt sogleich einen ordentlichen Run hin. Robert bringt den guten Sail sicher zum Boot, wo er vom Haken befreit und in die Freiheit entlassen wird. 





_Bitte recht freundlich!_





_Zurück ins Element!_​
Beim Poppern können wir die ersten GT´s landen. 





_Erste GT´s_​
Leider reißt ein großer GT, welchen ich auf +/- 25 kg schätzen würde (er war, auf Grund des Anbisses in unmittelbarer Bootsnähe, gut sichtbar) nach ca. 15minütigem Drill ab. Meinen schwarzen Selbstbaupopper nimmt er mit. Die Popper Marke Eigenbau haben sich bewährt und ich werde während der gesamten Zeit mit meinen Eigenbauten fischen.





_GT um die 10 Kg, mit dem da noch vorhandenen schwarzen Selbstbaupopper_​ 
Es würde den Rahmen dieses Beitrages sprengen, wenn ich all unsere Erfahrungen, welche wir in den zwei Wochen gesammelt haben hier niederschreiben würde. Daher nur die Eckdaten und das eine oder andere – mehr oder minder – lustige Ereignisse.

Die Möglichkeiten, welche die Malediven uns bieten, sind schier unendlich. Vom gewöhnlichen Light-Tackle-Trolling über das Popperfischen zum Jigging über das Nachtfischen bis hin zum Fliegenfischen in den Flats. Mit Ausnahme des letztgenannten haben wir alle Varianten des Fischens ausprobiert und waren auch – für unsere Verhältnisse – erfolgreich. 

Den meisten Spaß hatten wir aber bei diesem Törn während des Trollings. Bereits der Bericht von Stephan Kreupl, welcher unmittelbar vor uns im gleichen Gebiet war, ließ vermuten, dass wir in Sachen Sails einiges geboten bekommen sollten. Seine geniale Fangstrecke an Sails sollte sich bei uns nahtlos fortsetzen. Teilweise attackierten 4 Sails gleichzeitig unsere Lures. Während des Poppers tummelten sich ein Mal mindestens fünf verschiedene Sails vor dem Boot. Von meinem Popper, welchen ich mehrfach zwischen das Getummel befördert habe, ließen sie sich gar nicht stören. Auf die Idee anzubeißen sind sie schon gar nicht gekommen.
Es ist einfach unbeschreiblich, welche Adrenalinschübe man bekommt, wenn eine Sailflosse hinter den Lures auftaucht. Vielleicht belächelt mich/uns auch der ein oder andere erfahrene Marlinjäger aber ich schreibe es so, wie ich es wahrnehme. 
Die hohe Anzahl an vorhandenen Sails lässt es dann auch zu, dass Robert und ich unsere Fähigkeiten in Sachen Bissverwertung deutlich verbessern können. War es am Anfang mehr oder minder reiner Zufall, ob wir einen Biss verwerten können, so steigern wir mit jeder Attacke unsere Ausbeute. 









Eine Erfahrung – die sehr nahe an einer Binsenweißheit ist – konnten wir auf jeden Fall machen. Wenn man die Lures mit Bauchlappen o.ä. riggt, so lässt sich die Quote der verwertbaren Bisse merklich erhöhen. Fischt man ausschließlich einen Lure, so attackieren die Sails häufig nur ein Mal den Köder und lassen dann wieder ab. Dann hat man kaum eine Chance den Biss zu verwerten, es sei denn, der Sail hakt sich bereits beim ersten Kontakt, was aber eher selten der Fall sein dürfte. Hat man hingegen etwas Bauch mit angeködert, so greift der Sail den Köder mehrfach an. Drei, vier Attacken sind dann keine Seltenheit. Die Chancen den Angreifer zu überlisten, steigen dadurch deutlich.
Hatte ich mich bei den letzten Reisen noch mit dem „Selbstriggen“ der Bauchlappen zurückgehalten, mutiere ich während dieser Reise zu einer Art Prof. Brinkmann des Bauchlappenriggens. Mit jedem angeköderten Bauchlappen werden die Riggs besser. Das Vernähen geht nachher problemlos. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, es selbst mal zu versuchen.  Das Ganze ist keine Hexerei. Möge es auch einige „Standardriggs“ geben, was zählt ist das Ergebnis. Der Bauchlappen muss halten und den Fisch zum Biss animieren. Wenn er dann mit seinem Schwert an Stelle von Plastik auf Fisch schlägt, so bleibt er am Ball…





_Prof. Brinkmann bei der Arbeit!_





_Das fertige Endprodukt!_​
Von Erfolg gekrönt war bei den Attacken folgende Vorgehensweise. Sobald ein Sail hinter den Lures auftaucht, haben wir jeweils eine Rute in die Hand genommen. Man reduziert dann die Bremskrafteinstellung der Rolle so weit, dass der Lure durch den „Schleppdruck“ gerade noch mitgeschleppt wird, ohne dass sich die Schnur allein durch den Druck von der Rolle zieht. Die Attacken merkt man dann sehr deutlich. Sobald der Sail mit seinem Schwert nach dem Köder schlägt sollte man die Spitze in seine Richtung bewegen, um so den Druck weiter zu reduzieren. Teilweise rutscht dann doch etwas Schnur von der Rolle, ohne dass der Sail den Köder genommen hat – was man aber durch die langsamere Geschwindigkeit in der sich die Schnur von der Rolle löst, gut unterscheiden kann. Im diesem Fall sollte man die Bremskraft leicht erhöhen oder die Rute wieder gen Himmel heben. 
Hat aber der Sail den Köder genommen, so merkt man das umgehend am rasenden Schnurverlust, sobald er sich in die entgegengesetzte Richtung davon macht. Erfahrene Kollegen wussten zu berichten, dass sie selbst merken wie der Sail im Wasser wendet.
Man zählt dann im Geiste „einundzwanzig, zweiundzwanzig, dreiundzwanzig“, dann schiebt man den Bremshebel nach oben und schlägt an. Meistens sollte dann der Fisch hängen.
Klappt das vorgenannte Szenario mehrfach nicht, so muss es nicht an den eigenen Fähigkeiten liegen, manchmal ist auch das Material schuld. So erging es auch mir. An einem Tag saß ich allein am Heck und beaufsichtiget die Lures. Ich hatte einen Williamson Live Bellyhoo Combo als Trollinglure ausgesucht, welcher von den Kollegen bis dato kritisch beäugt wurde. Mehrere Attacken hatte ich an diesem Morgen auf diesen Lure. Es wurmte mich schon etwas, dass keiner hängen geblieben ist. Ich wollte natürlich gegenüber den Kollegen triumphieren und meine brillante Köderauswahl anpreisen. So sehr ich mich aber auch bemühte, es wollte kein Sail hängen bleiben. Als Robert schließlich bei einem Popperstopp nach hinten kommt, um mir zu helfen die Ruten einzuholen, bemerkt er nur spöttisch, ob ich schon lange ohne Haken fischen würde. Zunächst verstehe ich nicht was er mir sagen will, doch dann zeigt er mir den Lure. Der einfache Haken, welcher im Bauch des Bellyhoo sitzt, war sauber rausgerissen. So hätte ich auch noch Tage fischen können und immer noch keinen Sail gefangen. Wir amüsieren uns über diesen Fauxpas, was in Anbetracht der bereits gelandeten und noch immer in großer Zahl vorhandenen Sails kein Problem war. Ob ich genauso gelacht hätte, wenn es die einzigen Attacken gewesen wären, lasse ich an dieser Stelle lieber offen.
Zurück zur Beschreibung der meines Erachtens richtigen Vorgehensweise bei Sailattacken. Es kommt natürlich durchaus nicht selten vor, dass man den Sail trotz lehrbuchhaften Vorgehens nicht beim ersten Anschlag hakt. Das sollte einem nicht den Mut nehmen, viele Sails geben eine zweite und nicht selten auch dritte Chance. Ist die erste Attacke vorbei, so sollte man den Sail reizen. Also: 18, 20 nur nicht passen… Spaß bei Seite. Man kann den Sail zum erneuten Biss verleiten, wenn man durch auf und ab bewegen der Ruten den Köder im Wasser beschleunigt oder verlangsamt. Eine Möglichkeit besteht auch im schnellen Einkurbeln einiger Meter Schnur. Häufig wird der Sail dann wild und greift den Köder weiter an. Wenns klappt sollte dann nach obig beschriebenen Rezept verfahren werden.

Wie viele Sails vor Ort waren zeigen unter anderem noch zwei weitere Ereignisse. Kurz vor den Popperhalts stoppt der Skipper immer die Maschinen, um uns das Einholen der Lures und Köder zu ermöglichen. Wenn man dann hinten allein ist, kann das schon mal ein bis zwei Minuten dauern und man arbeitet sich von Rute zu Rute. Die Lures und Wobbler schwimmen dann an der Oberfläche. Als ich drei von vier Ruten rausgeholt habe greife ich zur Letzten. Der Ilander treibt in Sichtweite hinter dem Boot. Kaum beginne ich zu kurbeln, da schießt von links ein Sail auf den Lure und nimmt den einige Meter mit. Ich bin so verdutzt, dass ich nicht reagiere und schon ist der Spuk auch schon vorbei. Kurz innegehalten und weitergedreht, und schon ist er wieder da – unglaublich.
Ähnlich ergeht es Robert, als er die Schnur einholt, weil ich im Drill bin. Ibrahim, der Skipper, hat die Motoren gestoppt. Zwei Kurbelumdrehungen und ein Sail attackiert unseren Pakula-Lure. Bei der ersten Attacke kann ihn Robert noch nicht haken, aber auf die Sails ist Verlass, bei der zweiten Attacke kann Robert den Angreifer überlisten – Doppeldrill.





_Doppel Saildrill!_​
Während der gesamten Zeit konnten wir auch zwei Sailbisse auf Wobbler miterleben. Das Verhalten nach dem Anbiss hat sich deutlich von denen an Lures unterschieden. Die Sails tanzten unmittelbar nach dem Biss geradezu über das Wasser. Bei einem hatte ich fast den Eindruck, dass er in der Luft stünde. Obschon beide einige Zeit gedrillt werden können, schaffen sie es doch den Wobbler wieder abzuschütteln.


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Neben den Sails konnten aber selbstverständlich auch weitere Fischarten auf die Schuppen gelegt werden.





_Andreas im Drill_





_Andreas mit Wahoo_





_Robert mit Doradoweibchen (an den Augen erkannt)_





_Kai mit Hundszahnthun_​
Neben dem Vorstehenden gibt es aber auch wieder Ereignisse zu berichten, welche unter die Kategorie fallen: „Solche Geschichten schreibt nur das Leben!“ – würde man sie erfinden, so würde sie einem auch keiner abkaufen.
Die regelmäßigen Leser meiner Beiträge sind ja mittlerweile mit dem „Problemchen“ von Andreas, einen Hundszahnthunfisch zu fangen, bekannt. Bereits bei unserem letzten Trip war der gute Andreas reif für die Anstalt, als Robert mit 17,5 kg den neuen deutschen Dogtooth-Rekord auf das Deck wuchtete. Dieses Jahr sollte es (zunächst) noch schlimmer kommen. Wie bereits ausgeführt hatten wir nicht nur ein Mal Doppelstrikes. So auch als Andreas an der Reihe war. Er schnappt sich also die ihm am nächsten gelegene Rute und beginnt zu Drillen. Robert – war als nächstes an der Reihe – greift zur zweiten Rute. Nach kurzer Zeit verliert Andreas seinen Fisch, einen Sail. Roberts Fisch sitzt, er drillt weiter. Ich schnappe mir das Gaff und steige die Treppe herab um den herannahenden Fisch an Bord zu bringen. Mir schwant Böses, als ich die ersten Schimmer im Wasser sehe. Andreas erste Prognose: GT! Da war wohl der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens! Relativ schnell erkenne ich, dass es sich um einen – wenn auch kleineren – Hundszahnthun handelt. Ich musste mich schwer beherrschen, um nicht lauthals zu lachen. Einen flüchtigen amüsierten Blick muss ich aber doch mit Robert wechseln.





_Robert mit Hundszahnthun_​
Der Liebe Gott hatte aber ein Einsehen mit den Leiden eines Bremers. So sollte auch er auf der Tour seinen ersten Dogtooth fangen. Als er dann gleich noch mehrere fing, unter anderem einen beim Nachtfischen, wurde er gleich größenwahnsinnig und bezeichnete sich als Mr. Dogtooth. Aber er ist und bleibt – auch wenn er auf dieser Tour keinen fangen konnte – der unbestrittene Rainbowrunnerman. Schließlich hält er in dieser Klasse ja auch den deutschen Rekord!





_Andreas mit Hundszahnthun, die Dollarzeichen sind in den Augen der Crew deutlich erkennbar._​
Aber auch mir sollte es ähnlich ergehen wie Andreas. Man kann eben nichts erzwingen. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen, während der Reise einen größeren Yellowfin zu fangen, sofern denn welche da sind. Bereits mit der Hibaru I hatten wir einige gute Yellowfins in Sichtweite, sie wollten aber nicht beißen. Wir sollten aber das Glück haben erneut auf Yellowfins zu stoßen! Mein Glück sollte sich dabei aber in engen Grenzen halten. 
Ibrahim, der Skipper, hat die Thune als erstes ausgemacht. Mit Vollgas steuert er auf die springenden Yellowfins hin, um es uns zu ermöglich diese mit dem Popper anzuwerfen. Leider tauchen sie ab, bevor wir in Wurfweite sind. Ein kleiner Yellowfin verirrt sich dann aber doch an den geschleppten Bonita.





_Kai mit kleinem Yellowfin_​
Derartige Riesen führen bei uns aber nicht zum Wechsel auf den nächsten Kollegen beim Trollen, so dass ich weiter dran bin. Ich lande kurze Zeit später einen weiteren „Zwergtuna“, bevor ich zwecks Absetzens eines Braungroupers die Bedürfnisanstalt besuche. Ich bin kaum die Treppe herabgestiegen und habe die Tür hinter mir zugemacht, da wird die Geschwindigkeit des Bootes merklich langsamer, ein untrübliches Anzeichen dafür, dass wieder etwas gebissen hat. Naja, es gibt Augenblicke, die können nicht unterbrochen werden. Nach verrichteter Arbeit begebe ich mich an Deck und finde Robert im Drill vor. 





_Robert im Drill_​
Die Rute ist gut gebogen, was auf einen ordentlichen Gegner – sprich kein Zwergtuna – schließen lässt. Nach gut zehn Minuten bringt dann Robert den vermuteten Yellowfin an Board. 





_Robert mit seinem Yellowfin._​
Auch wenn es eigentlich „mein Fisch“ gewesen wäre, so freue ich mich doch für ihn, schließlich scheinen ja noch weitere Fische in der Nähe zu sein. Wir setzen also unseren Trip fort und ich bin wieder am drannsten beim Trollen. Ein weiterer „Zwergyellowfin“ wird von mir ins Boot gebracht. Und weiter bin ich an der Reihe. An einer Insel vorbei laufen die Lures unruhig im durch den stärkeren Seegang aufgewühlten Wasser. Trotzdem habe ich alles fest im Blick und mache eine Sailflosse aus. Also: Rute in die Hand, Bremse etwas gelockert, der Sail schlägt nach dem Köder, packt ihn, zieht ab, einundzwanzig, zweiundzwanzig  Anschlag, der Sail sitzt. Am 30iger Gerät ein schöner Drill. 





_Kai im Drill_​
Nach kurzer Zeit kann der Fisch sicher zum Boot gebracht werden. Wie fast alle unserer Sails soll auch dieser released werde. Nun kommt es zu einem der Highlights unseres Trips. Beim Versuch, den Sail vom Haken zu befreien, verliert einer unserer Maats das Gleichgewicht und folgt dem Sailfisch in dessen Element. 
Kurzzeitig versucht er sich an der Schnur festzuhalten – Quasidoppelstrike. Dann lässt er ab und treibt davon. Die restliche Crew ist amüsiert und hält sich die Bäuche vor lachen. Einer löst dann das Tau des Dingis und es treibt dem Kollegen hinterher, welcher es schafft hineinzuklettern und dann wieder zurück zum Boot zu kommen.





_Voller Körpereinsatz unserer Crew!_​
Schließlich kann auch der Sail noch vom Haken befreit und released werden.





_Releasen eines Sails!_​
Nachdem ich nun einen Sail von um die 40 kg gefangen habe wechselt natürlich die Zuständigkeit beim Trolling an Andreas. Kaum sind die Lures und Wobbler wieder im Wasser, da ist auch schon die nächste Rute krumm. Wieder hat sich ein guter Yellowfin für den Bonita entschieden – nur leider nicht während ich an der Reihe war. Andreas bringt den Thun nach kurzer Zeit sicher ans Boot, wo er problemlos gegafft werden kann. 





_Andreas mit brauchbaren Yellowfin_​ 
Mir bleibt es leider nicht vergönnt, während der Tour einen größeren Sail zu fangen. Naja, 10 kg Yellowfin habe ich auch gefangen, nur eben nicht am Stück! Ich freue mich aber für Robert und Andreas.





_Robert und Andreas mit ihren Yellowfins!_​
Wie bereits gesagt haben wir nicht nur getrollt, sondern auch gepoppt! Diese schweißtreibenste aller mir bekannten Angelarten macht, auf Grund der spektakulären Bisse, riesigen Spaß. Mit dem Boot fährt man parallel zur Riffkannte und wirft die Popper in Richtung Riff. Dann kurbelt man die Schnur so schnell wie der Teufel wieder ein und der Popper (quasi ein Wobbler ohne Schaufel) flitzt über die Oberfläche. Die Fische – zu  meist GT – attackieren dann, teilweise mehrfach, den Popper und ziehen, sofern sie ihn erfasst haben, mit einen Mordsgeschwindigkeit davon. 





_Im GT-Drill_​ 
Popperfischen macht viel Spaß, ist aber auch sehr anstrengend, gerade in der prallen Mittagssonne hält man meistens nicht länger als 1 Stunde durch. Aber eben dafür haben ja die Malediven ein reichhaltiges Angebot an Fischen mit entsprechend korrespondierenden Befischungsmöglichkeiten. 
Beim Poppern werden meistens GT (Giant Trevalleys) gefangen.





_Andreas und Robert mit GT!_​
Aber auch Bluefin Trevalleys können am Popper gefangen werden.





_Kai mit einem Bluefin der sich den Popper zu genau angesehen hat._​
Die Größe der GT´s liegt im Durchschnitt knapp über 10 kg. Allerdings bereiten auch solche Fische bereits einen starken Drill, welcher sich mit nichts vergleichen lässt, was man aus einheimischen Gefilden gewöhnt ist.
Größere Exemplare können einen schon mal an die eigene Konditionsgrenze führen – wie etwa der oben genannte von mir abgerissene GT mit +/- 25 kg. 
Den größten GT unserer Tour fängt traditionsgemäß der GT-Kidnapper Robert. Mit 26 kg sein bisher größter. Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an dieser Stelle noch mal!





_Robert mit dem größten GT unserer Reise, 26 kg, Respekt._​
Auch wenn es mit 16,5 kg nicht der Allergrößte ist, so bin ich doch auch mit meinem persönlichen größten GT der Reise sehr zu frieden.





_Mein größter GT dieses Jahr!_​
Fazit: Poppe(r)n macht Spaß!


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Es verbleibt die Aufmerksamkeit auf eine von uns bis dato etwas stiefmütterlich behandelte Art der Fischerei zu lenken – das Jigging. Zwar waren uns die spannenden japanischen Drillvideos, in denen unter anderem unverschämt große Dogtoothtuna gefangen werden, durchaus bekannt, auf Grund des fehlenden Echolots sahen wir aber die Erfolgsaussichten eher gering an. Die Vorsätze in Sachen Jiggen änderten sich bereits gegen Ende unserer letzten Tour, als Robert beim Nachtjiggen den oben erwähnten 17,5 Kg schweren Dogtooth fangen konnte. Also haben wir uns vorgenommen, in diesem Jahr die „Jiggerei“ zu forcieren. Gab es bis dato Jiggs fast ausschließlich in Japan, so haben nun auch einige deutsche Firmen, unter anderem Quantum und Pilkmaxx, Jiggs in ihr neues Programm aufgenommen. Die flachen und schmalen Jiggs von Quantum kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Ich habe die meiste Zeit damit gefischt.





_GT am Quantum-Jigg!_​
Aber auch die kurzen/flachen Jiggs von Pilkmaxx haben sich insbesondere an flacheren Stellen sehr gut bewährt.





_Husarenfisch, am etwas mitgenommenen Pilkmaxx-Jigg_​
Der Auftaktbiss war verheißungsvoll. Ein knallharter Einstieg und einen Run, wie ich ihn bis dato noch nicht erlebt habe. Selbst die GT-Fluchten sehen dagegen alt aus. Die Geschwindigkeit, in der mein Gegner die Schnur von der Rolle zieht, lässt sich allenfalls mit der eines Barracuda vergleichen. Leider ist der Spuk nach nur ca. 10 sec. vorbei. Ausgeschlitzt verdammte Sch…
Nichtsdestotrotz versuchen wir noch mehrfach unser Glück bei Jiggen und können auch einige Bewohner des Meeres überlisten, insbesondere auch beim nächtlichen Jigging. Leider bleiben die „Kracher“ dieses Mal aus.





_Gejiggter Rusty Jobfish_





_Robert mit einem (uns) unbekannten Grouper!_





_Robert mit Malabar-Grouper_





_Ich mit (uns) unbekanntem Snapper._​
Was bleibt?
Die Crew war – wie bereits Stephan Kreupl richtigerweise festgestellt hat – fischereitechnisch nicht die erfahrenste. Der Kapitän, der Koch und einer der Maate waren aber sehr engagiert und haben das Unvermögen durch Engagement ausgeglichen. Der Skipper versteht sein Handwerk und kennt die guten Plätze, er weiß was er tut. 
Allerfeinstens war mal wieder das Essen, der Koch Umar aus Sri Lanka hat uns stets mit leckerem, selbst gefangenem Fisch versorgt. Unter anderem gab es Sashimi vom Dogtooth, Yellowfin und von den Doraden, Prädikat: besonders wertvoll!





_Eine unserer leckeren Malzeiten!_​
Aber auch zwischenmenschlich klappt es immer besser mit unseren Crews. Als mittlerweile Stammgäste unterscheidet sich unsere Behandlung deutlich von der während der ersten Touren. Besonders gefreut haben wir uns, als wir auf die Hochzeit von Mohamed, einem Maat auf der Mas Hibaru, den wir bereits seit unserem ersten Törn kennen, eingeladen wurden. Es war schon ein Erlebnis, miterleben zu dürfen wie die Malediver eine Hochzeit feiern. Wer für unsere Ohren ungewohnte arabische Musik erwartete sah sich genauso getäuscht wie ich. Englisch/amerikanische Musik schallte uns entgegen, als wir dem Ort der Feierlichkeit näher kamen. Auch auf Grund der begrenzten Räumlichkeiten feiern die Malediver wohl anders als wir. Man ist nicht den gesamten Abend mit den Gästen zusammen. Diese kommen viel mehr nur auf ein Häppchen vorbei, gratulieren, liefern das Geschenk ab und ziehen wieder von dannen. Das Hochzeitspaar steht während der Feierlichkeit auf einem Holzsockel am Eingang und nimmt die Glückwünsche entgegen.





_Hochzeit auf den Malediven._​
Sehr beeindruckt war ich von den sprachlichen Fähigkeiten der jüngsten auf Kurendhoo. So sprachen mich auch während der Hochzeit 6 oder 7jährige an und erkundigten sich in englischer Sprache nach meinem Alter und wo ich den herkäme. Es ist sicherlich zu begrüßen, dass eine gemeinsame Sprache gefunden wird, welche eine gute Verständigung ermöglicht. Nur so kann man sich verbal aber auch emotional verstehen.

Fazit:
Die Malediven bleiben ein traumhaftes Reiseziel für jeden Light-Tackle-Fisher und Poppingverrückten. Aber auch die Jiggingfraktion kommt auf ihre Kosten, genauso wie die Fliegenfischer. Uns werden die Malediven wieder sehen, spätestens zum 25. Hochzeitstag von Mohamed!

*Kai Jendrusch*




​


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Noch einige Impressionen:





















































































































​


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Klasse Bericht!!
Freut mich, dass ich den fürs Mag nehmen darf )))


----------



## ollidi (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Bin gerade wieder auf den Stuhl gekrabbelt. |rolleyes
Was ein goiler Bericht. #6


----------



## FalkenFisch (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Danke für den klasse Bericht mit schönen Bildern#6#6#6

Da wird einem ja richtig warm ums Herz. . .  waren ja mächtig viele Sails unterwegs.

Habe selbst "nur noch" 6 Wochen bis Costa Rica (seufz)


----------



## Dart (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Allerfeinster Bericht mit herrlichen Bildern#6
Thx, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

ein suuuper Bericht !!! #6
wirklich klasse - hat Spaß gemacht zum lesen ! 
viel interessante Fische, aber ich find ja den _Rusty Jobfish irgendwie am schönsten ... :m
_


----------



## Tiffy (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Klasse!

Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Urlaub und besten Dank für den tollen Bericht.


----------



## Jirko (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

dunnerschlach kai! allerfeinster bericht mit imposanten pics #6... besten dank dafür #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Hi, der ist ja in der Tat absolut geil der Bericht. Und die Bilder erst- #6#6#6
Danke!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Danke für den tollen Bericht und Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.

Ralf


----------



## djoerni (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

hammerbericht und megapix! vielen dank für diese vorweihnachtsbereicherung!


----------



## Laketrout (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Danke für den schönen Bericht.

Könntest Du beschreiben wie Du die Baulappen geriggt hast ?
Ich bin in 10 Wochen wieder im Süden von Thailand für Sails unterweg, gerne würde ich das mal versuchen.
Ich nehme ja an das es für "Beifang" wie Baraccuda und Kingmakrell auch nichts schadet einen fischigen Köderteil dran zu haben?

Beste Grüsse
Laketrout


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Besten Dank für Euer Lob! Es freut mich, dass Euch der Bericht gefällt!



Laketrout schrieb:


> Danke für den schönen Bericht.
> 
> Könntest Du beschreiben wie Du die Baulappen geriggt hast ?
> Ich bin in 10 Wochen wieder im Süden von Thailand für Sails unterweg, gerne würde ich das mal versuchen.
> ...



Klar, mache ich doch gerne.

Du nimmst bei einem Doppelhakenrigg einen Bauchlappen der doppelt so lang ist wie ein Haken. Dann stichst Du den Haken so durch, dass das obere Ende des Bauchlappens am obern Ende des Hakens endet. Du fixierst dass das Garn in der Öse des Hakens und beginnst den Haken mit dem Bauchfilet zu vernähen. Du solltest so alle 0,3 - 0,5 cm einen Stich setzen. Das machst Du bis in die Biegung des Hakens, da stichst Du dann nochmal durch wickelst die Schnur zwei Mal um den Haken und "nähst Dich wieder nach oben". Wenn Du ein dünnes Bauchfilet vernäht hast, so sollte es dann halten. Hast Du ein dickeres verwendet, so solltest Du das Filet um den Haken zusammenlegen und dann nochmals vernähen, damit der Rigg nicht zu dick wird. 
Am Ende schneidest Du dann noch die zweite Hälfte des Filets (hinter dem Haken) in zwei Hälften, dann flattert es schön und animiert die Sails zum Biss.
Selbstredend fühlen sich auch andere Meeresbewohner, wie Dogtooth, Wahoo, Dorado und Co von den Riggs angezogen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte es verständlich machen (bin leider kein guter Techniker) ansonsten einfach nachfragen.

Hier noch ein Bild eines mit Bauchlappen geriggten Pakulas


----------



## ThomasL (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Hallo Kai

super Bericht und schöne Bilder#6


----------



## duck_68 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Einfach toll!!

Danke!


----------



## Laketrout (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Hallo Sailfisch
danke für Deine Erklärungen.
wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe wird der Hacken einmal durch den Bauchlappen gestochen und nacher der Hackenschenkel mit dem Filet vernäht ?
Ich gehe davon aus der Bauchlappen ist mit Haut oder ?
Du hast von einem Doppelhacken-Rig gesprochen machst du den Bauchlappen auf den oberen oder untern Hacken ?
Hast Du garn mitgenommen oder ein dünneres Monofil verwendet ?
Laufen die Lures nacher immer noch gut trotz des zusätzlichen Gewichtes ?
Grüsse
Laketrout


----------



## Laksos (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Wow,

Danke Kai, für diesen wunderschönen Bericht! Interessant, von manchen Fischlies wusste ich gar nicht, daß es die gibt. Aber daß ihr eure Matrosen über Bord schmeisst, ist schon hammerhart!:m


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*



Laketrout schrieb:


> wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe wird der Hacken einmal durch den Bauchlappen gestochen und nacher der Hackenschenkel mit dem Filet vernäht ?



richtig!



Laketrout schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus der Bauchlappen ist mit Haut oder ?



wieder richtig!



Laketrout schrieb:


> Du hast von einem Doppelhacken-Rig gesprochen machst du den Bauchlappen auf den oberen oder untern Hacken ?



den unteren!



Laketrout schrieb:


> Hast Du garn mitgenommen oder ein dünneres Monofil verwendet ?



einfaches Nähgarn mitgenommen!



Laketrout schrieb:


> Laufen die Lures nacher immer noch gut trotz des zusätzlichen Gewichtes ?



Blasenbildung und Spritzeffekt nehmen je nach Größe des Lures leicht zu. Bei den normal dimensionierten Saillures sollte das von Vorteil sein. Wenn der Lure zu selten hochkommt, einfach mal die Entfernung zum Boot variieren.



Laksos schrieb:


> Wow,
> 
> Danke Kai, für diesen wunderschönen Bericht! Interessant, von manchen Fischlies wusste ich gar nicht, daß es die gibt. Aber daß ihr eure Matrosen über Bord schmeisst, ist schon hammerhart!:m



Einige wurden mir auch erst bei diesem Trip vorgestellt.


----------



## duck_68 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Mir tun beim Lesen der letzten Beiträge schon wieder die Augen weh!! Wir angeln mit *HAKEN *die *HACKE**N* werden auf dem Bau verwendet aber nicht zum Angeln...

Sorry Kai fürs OT, musste aber mal wieder sein.....


----------



## snofla (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

supi bericht kai und dann noch die klasse bilder einfach toll #h


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Hallo Kai hab ja in grauer Vorzeit so manches mal an meiner Ausbildung zum Juristen gehadert.Aber eins haben sie uns nun mal 1A beigebracht - die Rhetorik !!
Super Bericht tolle Fische aber wenn du jetzt nicht bald deinen ersten Blue, unter der Massgabe eines radikalen Revierwechsels,in Angriff nimmst dann fehlt dir was in deiner Vita !!

      Tight Lines             Jan#h


----------



## Laketrout (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Hallo Kai
danke für Deine Geduld.
Noch eine Frage, habt Ihr Stahlvorfächer verwendet für die Sails ?

Für den erwähnten Tahiland-Trip habe ich mir einige SPRO Köder (Spro Ahi Straight Runner 9'' 23cm und Spro Ahi Slant Cut 8,5'' 21,5cm ) bestellt und sollte die noch riggen. Sie die Deiner MEnung nach geeignet für auf Sails ? Soweit mir ist hast Du diese bei deinem letzten Trip getestet.

Das mit den Hacken habe ich begriffen 

Petri Heil 
Roland


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Hallo Roland!

Wir haben ohne Stahl, sprich mit Mono gefischt!

Die Lures von SPRO sind gut zu gebrauchen, insbesondere die Slaint Cuts gefallen mir sehr gut. Einziger Nachteil, wenn ein Wahoo oder Barracuda einsteigt verwanelt sich der Köder zun Einweglure, leider. Guckst Du hier. 
Du könntest Dir bei Sven Neumann noch ein oder zwei Ilander bestellen (14 - 20 cm, mit flachem Kopf). Die liefen bei uns sehr gut.


----------



## Laketrout (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Hallo Kai
mit Wahoo muss ich nicht rechnen, die Chance auf Barracuda ist jedoch weit höher als die auf Sails.
Die Lures sehen ja grauenhaft aus. Kann man nicht neue Plastik-skirts dran machen ?
Gruss
Roland


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Soweit mir das bekannt ist gibt es für die SPRO-Lures keines "Ersatzskirts".

Wenn Barracudas vorhanden sind, dann würde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch den einen oder anderen Wobbler (meine Favoriten sind die Yo-Zuris) mitnehmen. Die Hydro Magnum und Bonitas laufen sehr gut.


----------



## rob (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

boahh kai!!!
echt vom aller feinsten!!!!
danke dafür!
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## saily (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Hallo Kai,

freut mich daß die Reise diesmal so ein Erflolg war! So viele Sails - mir fallen nur wenige Gebiete ein wo  selbst zur Top-Season so viele Strikes realistisch wären...  Gratlation:vik:

Jetzt muß aber mal ein Marlin....|rolleyes

Viel Spaß beim planen!

TL

Franz:g


----------



## Laketrout (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Hallo Kai


Sailfisch schrieb:


> Wenn Barracudas vorhanden sind, dann würde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch den einen oder anderen Wobbler (meine Favoriten sind die Yo-Zuris) mitnehmen. Die Hydro Magnum und Bonitas laufen sehr gut.


 
Ich hatte bis jetzt eigentlich immer nur mit Wobblern geangelt (Rapala Saltwater Magnum).
Die Magnum's sind natürlich auch dieses Jahr wieder dabei. Letztes Jahr war ich mit einem Fischer gefahren (
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94692&highlight=s%FCdthailand
) der mit einem relativ einfachen Gummiskirt mit Bleikopf gut Baracudas gefangen hatte, besser als meine Rapala's. Dies und die hoffentlich bessere Change auf einen Sail haben mich bewogen dieses Jahr zum ersten mal auch einige Lure's mit zu nehmen.

Ein Frage noch zu den SPRO, wie weit hinter dem Boot habt ihr sie laufen gelassen ?
Kannst Du die Herstellerangabe von 6-9 Knoten als ideale Geschwindikeit bestätigen ?

Viele Grüsse
Roland


----------



## story300 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Moin Kai...
Glückwunsch zu Euren schönen ( auf jedenfalls die letzten Tage ) Angelurlaub.
Habe darauf gehofft das Du schneller bist als Robert  .

Du hast wirklich Talent solche berichte zu schreiben und die Bilder passend zu plazieren.

Gratuliere zu den schönen Fischen und natürlich zu Andreas ( endlich ist es vollbracht ) seinen Dog..

Insgesamt habt Ihr ja recht viele ( freue mich darum umsomehr ) Sailrun´s bekommen.
Das hebt meine Stimmung für die letzten paar Wochen. 

Danke für diesen schönen bericht...

P.S : so Robert / Andreas.. denke nun ist es an der Zeit das Ihr mal nachzieht... also haut in die Tasten, dies zu toppen... wird schwer werden.

Gruß André


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*



Laketrout schrieb:


> Hallo Kai
> 
> 
> Ich hatte bis jetzt eigentlich immer nur mit Wobblern geangelt (Rapala Saltwater Magnum).
> ...



Hi Roland!
Ich/wir haben mit den Rapalas -warum auch immer- nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Größere haben wir auf den Malediven einfach nicht zum laufen gebracht. Die Yo-Zuris sind da aus unserer/meiner Sicht eindeutig vorzugswürdig.

Die Schleppgeschwindigkeit beträgt auf den Malediven (jedenfalls auf den Booten wo wir waren) ca. 6 kn, da haben sich die Slant Cuts mit ihrem abgeflachten Kopf gut bewährt. Wir haben -nachdem die Slant Cuts alle von Wahho und Co zerstört waren - auch mit den spitz zulaufenden gefischt und auch gefangen. Ich halte die abgeflachten aber für deutlich besser, weil sie mehr Blasen werfen und auch häufiger durchs Wasser stoßen.

Die Entfernung vom Boot ist nahe an einer Glaubensfrage. Von diesem kann ich Dir berichten, dass wir mit Abstand die meisten Strikes auf die hinteren Lures bekommen haben. Wir hatten aber auch Bisse unmittelbar am Boot (u.a. beim Rauskurbeln). In dem Fall ein klassischer Fall für "Probieren geht über studieren". Die Slant Cuts wirst Du aber - sofern ich das recht erinnere - mindestens 20m hinter dem Boot schleppen müssen, vielleicht klappt es bei höherer Geschwindigkeit auch bei 15m. 



story300 schrieb:


> Moin Kai...
> Glückwunsch zu Euren schönen ( auf jedenfalls die letzten Tage ) Angelurlaub.
> Habe darauf gehofft das Du schneller bist als Robert  .
> 
> ...



Besten Dank für Dein Lob. #6
Freue mich schon auf Euren Bericht. :m


----------



## Laketrout (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Hallo Kai


Sailfisch schrieb:


> Ich/wir haben mit den Rapalas -warum auch immer- nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Größere haben wir auf den Malediven einfach nicht zum laufen gebracht. Die Yo-Zuris sind da aus unserer/meiner Sicht eindeutig vorzugswürdig.


 
Die Rapalas sind in Thailand bei den lokalen Fischern sehr verbreitet. Ich hatte immer die Grössen 14cm und 18 cm gefischt, der Erfolg war nicht gerade berauschend.
Die Yo-Zuri sind in der Schweiz sehr schwer zu kriegen.
Welches Modell habe ihr zum Schleppen benutzt und wie gross ?
Ich werde mal versuchen ein, zwei Wobbler aufzutreiben und zu probieren.
Viele Grüsse
Roland


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Hi Roland!

Schau mal bei Sven Neumann www.tackle24.de rein, der hat die auf Lager. Da könntest Du auch gleich noch ein, zwei Ilander bestellen. Sven ist ein feiner Kerl, der schickt Dir die Sachen auch kurzfristig zu. Im Zweifel könntest Du ihn anrufen.


----------



## utzel (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Spitzen Bericht von einer erfolgreichen Tour.​ 
:m Besten Dank dafür :m​


----------



## Debilofant (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Ging runter wie Sonnencreme bei gefühlten 35 ° Grad im Schatten! :vik:

Dankeschön für diesen super Bericht und Glückwunsch zu Euren tollen Fängen, Kai! #6

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Marlin1 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Grüß dich Kai,wieder ein ertklassiger Reisebericht von dir, wie immer !!Glückwunsch zu den ganzen Fängen und den tollen Bildern und Erinnerungen. Wenn ihr jetzt noch die Bootprobleme in den Griff bekommenkönnt, wird es dazu nicht mehr viele Alternativen geben.  Gruß     Reinhold


----------



## freibadwirt (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Super bericht Kai#6
die Malediven sind wohl immer eine Reise wert .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Caine (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Vielen Dank für deine tollen Berichte. Ich werde in einer Woche auf die Malediven fliegen. Mal sehen was sich machen lässt.


----------



## story300 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*

Gerade nochmal die alten ( alt ist gut  ..lach.. ) Berichte durchstöbert.

Langsam steigt das Fieber wieder.... 
Freu mich auf den kommenden Tripp......

Gruß André


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Malediven Dez. 2007 - Ende gut, Alles gut!*



story300 schrieb:


> Gerade nochmal die alten ( alt ist gut  ..lach.. ) Berichte durchstöbert.
> 
> Langsam steigt das Fieber wieder....
> Freu mich auf den kommenden Tripp......
> ...



Hör mir uff, da bekomme ich meine drei Gehirnzellen gerade mal für 1 Stunde auf ein juristisches Problem fokussiert und schon wird man wieder in die Urlaubsvorbereitungen gesogen. |znaika::vik:
Ich werde jetzt mal die alte Tacklellist ausgraben und dann zur Überarbeitung an alle versenden.


----------

